# [SOLVED] keyboard not allowing to install xp



## pratik (Jul 20, 2007)

hi friends

while installing xp it hangs at setup is starting windows. keyword also works fine. but when i plug keyboard out.windows installation doesnot hang.but i can't use keyboard. i am sure keyboard is not allowing me to install windows what can i do.. helppppppp


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*

That's a very odd problem. I'm almost certain it's not your keyboard that's not letting it install. The error seems to be on the software side. 

Is it a special keyboard, or just a normal one?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*

Hi,
I guess it's a USB keyboard and you're trying to install XP without service pack 2. Have you tried a P/S2 keyboard?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*

If its a USB keyboard go to your BIOS and look for "USB Legacy Keyboard". Make sure that its enabled.. Also if you have a USB mouse you will have to do the same thing.. 
Altho a very strange issue!!


----------



## pratik (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*



Jack.Sparrow said:


> That's a very odd problem. I'm almost certain it's not your keyboard that's not letting it install. The error seems to be on the software side.
> 
> Is it a special keyboard, or just a normal one?



dear jack it is a normal keyboard.
and have tried with 3 xp cd's but all same result.
i even plug off all devices except processor,memory and hard disk.

iam myself surprised.


what's that

thank you for your suggestion


----------



## pratik (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*



eneles said:


> Hi,
> I guess it's a USB keyboard and you're trying to install XP without service pack 2. Have you tried a P/S2 keyboard?


dear nicholos


it's service pack 2 and i have used both usb keyboard as well as normal keyboard.
but no solution.

please what to do.

thank you


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*

Try installing XP using a PS/2 keyboard and mouse. Disconnect ALL unnecessary hardware before you start the installation - i.e. USB devices, sound card etc. Make sure you format the drive first (NTSF, not quick format).


----------



## pratik (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*



eneles said:


> Try installing XP using a PS/2 keyboard and mouse. Disconnect ALL unnecessary hardware before you start the installation - i.e. USB devices, sound card etc. Make sure you format the drive first (NTSF, not quick format).


thank you nicholas.

but no way. i removed everything except ram ,processor,harddisk,cd drive and a keyboard.but it still hangs. can it be motherboard.because i think all others are ok.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*

Make sure there's no scratches or smudges on the CD. How many RAM sticks do you have?


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*

I've seen this happen with faulty or improperly formatted hard disks but the mixed up part is how the keyboard has an effect on this. Furthermore being PS2 or USB doesn't alter the condition. I can only assume these are two separate keyboards and not one keyboard you are swapping usb to ps2 adapters or vice versa? better rule that out right away. just pitching in my 2 cents. probably only worth about a penny though.


----------



## pratik (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*



smz said:


> I've seen this happen with faulty or improperly formatted hard disks but the mixed up part is how the keyboard has an effect on this. Furthermore being PS2 or USB doesn't alter the condition. I can only assume these are two separate keyboards and not one keyboard you are swapping usb to ps2 adapters or vice versa? better rule that out right away. just pitching in my 2 cents. probably only worth about a penny though.


ok thank you 
let us leave keyboard issue for a while.if it is a problem with faulty or improperly formatted hard disks what should i do. please i will try that suggestion also .please help . 
thank you


----------



## pratik (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*



eneles said:


> Make sure there's no scratches or smudges on the CD. How many RAM sticks do you have?


just one and it works fine when i test in other oc.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*

Format the drive when you start the installation. XP setup will ask you if you want to format - choose NTSF (not quick format).


----------



## pratik (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*



eneles said:


> Format the drive when you start the installation. XP setup will ask you if you want to format - choose NTSF (not quick format).


dear friend

xp installation hangs before formatting option,any other suggestions
please.but one issue in the past i used to do quick format.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*

Download and run a HDD utility from the hard drive's manufacturer. With that program you can format and run diagnostic tests.


----------



## pratik (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*



eneles said:


> Download and run a HDD utility from the hard drive's manufacturer. With that program you can format and run diagnostic tests.


dear nicholas
my pc hangs not only during xp installation but also during normally starting windows. so i cannot enter windows also.so i cannot run hdd utility .
any further suggestions
thank yu very much for your help


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*

Sounds like a hardware problem. Please post the system specifications, including the power supply.
Remove all dust inside the case with canned air to prevent overheating. Make sure the fans and heatsinks are clean.


----------



## pratik (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*



eneles said:


> Sounds like a hardware problem. Please post the system specifications, including the power supply.
> Remove all dust inside the case with canned air to prevent overheating. Make sure the fans and heatsinks are clean.


dear nicholas.
it is via chipset motherboard
i think pentium 4 cpu 2.40ghz.
230 volt power supply
40 gb hard disk.
256mb ram.
i was using xp sp2.

do you need other details as well.

thank you.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*

Please read this: http://www.techsupportforum.com/558208-post1.html


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*

230 Watt Supply? Now there's a suspect. As for running a HDD utility. You have to obtain a bootable floppy with some sort of DOS or perhaps a premade bootable CD like Barts PE or The Ultimate Boot CD Good thing about UBC is it's 100% freeware and comes preinstalled with a lot of utilities that are manufacturer specific. Visit the link for more info or to download.

This is just a side note regarding the ability to boot into an environment other than your failed windows to run diagnostic software.

FYI: I just verified the latest version of the download of UBC has nearly all the hard drive makers utility programs preinstalled.


----------



## pratik (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*



smz said:


> 230 Watt Supply? Now there's a suspect. As for running a HDD utility. You have to obtain a bootable floppy with some sort of DOS or perhaps a premade bootable CD like Barts PE or The Ultimate Boot CD Good thing about UBC is it's 100% freeware and comes preinstalled with a lot of utilities that are manufacturer specific. Visit the link for more info or to download.
> 
> This is just a side note regarding the ability to boot into an environment other than your failed windows to run diagnostic software.
> 
> FYI: I just verified the latest version of the download of UBC has nearly all the hard drive makers utility programs preinstalled.


dear nicholas:

here are details:
harddisk: samsung 349 k4s161622e-tc60
ram: eram 04010s ,256mb ddr 266 ic by hynik korea
cpu:intel b2 celeron 1.8ghz/128/400/1.75v
motherboard: via vt 6235
powersupply:mode atx 250 watt
ac i/p 230v -50 hz
please any more info required


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*

Make sure the CPU fan is spinning (and clean).
Do you have another power supply you can try?


----------



## pratik (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*



eneles said:


> Make sure the CPU fan is spinning (and clean).
> Do you have another power supply you can try?


dear nicholas

i cleaned fan.no extra power supply.
any more suggestions.
can it be motherboard problem


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*

It could be the motherboard, but I think it's the power supply.
Try starting the computer with a minimum of components - disconnect ALL drives (CD, HDD, floppy), video card, sound card, keyboard, mouse.
If the computer stays on without those parts > shut it down and disconnect the power > put the video card back and connect the monitor > start again.
Please post back after you've done that.


----------



## rk.mummidi (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*

i would like to know the procedure for implimenting lan i have a group of 6 systems and a 100mbps net coonection and havin a 8 port hub i would like to share the data of this group so please guid me


----------



## pratik (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*



eneles said:


> It could be the motherboard, but I think it's the power supply.
> Try starting the computer with a minimum of components - disconnect ALL drives (CD, HDD, floppy), video card, sound card, keyboard, mouse.
> If the computer stays on without those parts > shut it down and disconnect the power > put the video card back and connect the monitor > start again.
> Please post back after you've done that.


dear friend
i don't have video card.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*

Just try to start the computer without the other parts I mentioned.


----------



## pratik (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*



rk.mummidi said:


> i would like to know the procedure for implimenting lan i have a group of 6 systems and a 100mbps net coonection and havin a 8 port hub i would like to share the data of this group so please guid me



first connect nic cards to all computers


----------



## pratik (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*



eneles said:


> Just try to start the computer without the other parts I mentioned.


you mean just with ram and cpu ok i will try it


----------



## pratik (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*



pratik said:


> you mean just with ram and cpu ok i will try it




deear nicholas 

i tried just with my cpu motherboard power supply a ram.
the screen comes as usual showing raffles mb logo. does memory testing and shows that all 4 drives are not recognized .then at end it shows to press f1 or del.

then i don't have keboard so i switch off at this point.

any suggestions more please.

kindest regards

pratik koney


----------



## pratik (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*



pratik said:


> deear nicholas
> 
> i tried just with my cpu motherboard power supply a ram.
> the screen comes as usual showing raffles mb logo. does memory testing and shows that all 4 drives are not recognized .then at end it shows to press f1 or del.
> ...


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*

Connect keyboard and mouse - see if the computer starts and stays on for at least 5 minutes. 
Have a look in BIOS - check the temperatures and voltages.


----------



## pratik (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*



eneles said:


> Connect keyboard and mouse - see if the computer starts and stays on for at least 5 minutes.
> Have a look in BIOS - check the temperatures and voltages.



yes it can stay for 5 minutes.

thank you


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*

OK. Connect the hard drive and see if the computer stays on.


----------



## pratik (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*



pratik said:


> yes it can stay for 5 minutes.
> 
> thank you


ok now i realized one thing
when i tried to boot from hard disk it opens and starts xp installation and hangs at a point setup is starting windows same as windows xp installation cd.i have not used even cd drive. how did it happen.my hard disk open with xp installation.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*

Connect the CD drive. Make sure the computer boots from CD first - look in BIOS. Then start the XP installation from the CD - format the drive (partition) where you want it installed. Choose NTSF, not quick format. You have to format the drive before you can install XP.


----------



## pratik (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*



eneles said:


> Connect the CD drive. Make sure the computer boots from CD first - look in BIOS. Then start the XP installation from the CD - format the drive (partition) where you want it installed. Choose NTSF, not quick format. You have to format the drive before you can install XP.


thank you 

but how to format my drive before cd installation. because format option comes only after setup is installing windows. is there any way to format drive.before xp installation.

please i would be more than happy if i could run my computer again.i don't mind formating any drive.


thank you


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*

The XP setup will let you format the drive when you start the installation (from the CD).


----------



## pratik (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*



eneles said:


> The XP setup will let you format the drive when you start the installation (from the CD).


dear nicholas
yes i know that but at point where it has 3 options
1 install
2 repair
3 esc

at this point my keyboard blinks all 3 lights numlock,capslock,and scroollock once and all light dissapears and keyboard won't work at all.then i cannot choose formatting options.is the troubler mb ,hard disk or keyboard.

sorry for too many questions.

but it is showing peculiar behaviour.
both power fan and cpu fan works well.ram is ok

please thank you


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*



eneles said:


> Download and run a HDD utility from the hard drive's manufacturer. With that program you can format and run diagnostic tests.


Please try this again.


----------



## pratik (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*



eneles said:


> Please try this again.



ok thanks 

i will try /


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*

in the xp setup sometimes it is wise to "delete" the partition you want to install to, confirm this by pressing "L: then Create the partition again and when it asks about the format, do what everyone else concurs on, FULL NTFS format, not quick.


----------



## pratik (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*



smz said:


> in the xp setup sometimes it is wise to "delete" the partition you want to install to, confirm this by pressing "L: then Create the partition again and when it asks about the format, do what everyone else concurs on, FULL NTFS format, not quick.



yes i have done this 
and it some how worked and windows installation worked.
but after finishing setup.and coping all windows file.
setup error occured.

it says.
c:/windows/system32/presetup.cmd=FILE NOTFOUND
c:/windows/system32/setupORG.exe=FILENOTFOUND


possible cause:

"setup.cmd" not exist in i386 folder on ..


is this problem of xp cd.

do i have to reinstall or are there any ways.

please.

thank you


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*

Is this a recovery CD? Or a so-called unattended XP disc?
Make sure the CD is absolutely clean and without scratches. Then try again.


----------



## pratik (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*



eneles said:


> Is this a recovery CD? Or a so-called unattended XP disc?
> Make sure the CD is absolutely clean and without scratches. Then try again.


i recently buy from market.i don't know about unattended or recovery.

this xp cd worked well in 3 computers installation in my office and troubling in my home pc.

ok installation of new xp cd is slow than usual.
is this due to power supply.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*

The power supply doesn't have any effect on the installation speed. If it's a copied/burned CD it will go slower. Also - it could be the BIOS settings are incorrect. What motherboard do you have?


----------



## pratik (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*



eneles said:


> The power supply doesn't have any effect on the installation speed. If it's a copied/burned CD it will go slower. Also - it could be the BIOS settings are incorrect. What motherboard do you have?


dear nicholas
my mb is raffels mb with via chipset.
i get out of freezing pc at same point during installation and keyboard problem as well by setting all bios
settings to default value .but now installation was as slow as snail.
is there way to update bios.

i will be looking for your important views

thank you


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*

I've never heard of Raffels. Do you know the exact model? The model name/code is usually printed on the motherboard somewhere near the PCI slots. 
Look in BIOS and enable "PCI IDE Busmaster" (or something similar) to speed up the drives.


----------



## pratik (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*



eneles said:


> I've never heard of Raffels. Do you know the exact model? The model name/code is usually printed on the motherboard somewhere near the PCI slots.
> Look in BIOS and enable "PCI IDE Busmaster" (or something similar) to speed up the drives.


thank you i get it.

now my mb is old is it necessary to upgrade it.
it's bios is
phoenix bios 

d888 bios
phoenix 1998
177680587

and mb is raffles with
via 
vti 1211

if it is necessary do you know sites.

pratik


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*

I don't think it's the motherboard. Are you able to install Windows now?


----------



## pratik (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*



eneles said:


> I don't think it's the motherboard. Are you able to install Windows now?


yes now i can do it.

thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*

That's great. Make sure DMA is enabled for the drive in Device manager.


----------



## pratik (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: keyboard not allowing to install xp*



eneles said:


> That's great. Make sure DMA is enabled for the drive in Device manager.


dear nicholas:
still my pc is too slow i formated it again but it is again taking lot of time whole night.

is there other processes to speed up installation and speed up pc speed.

during formatting iam using f5 option and also disabling cache cpu l1 l2..
i clear cmos to default value as well.thinking it was problem.

still one more help please.

thank you


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Perhaps it's better to start a new thread now that the installation problem is solved. You have to tell us what's inside that computer - then we can help you.


----------

